# Hello from Maidstone, Kent



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi there, I'm very new to this but recently got three fancy males, wewt :3

two brothers, one half brother. Cat wait to find out more about everyone else in the area!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

'Ello


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice to meet you woodwitch :3


----------

